# pelic



## chefmjg (Aug 24, 2012)

have a question about bacon. I have read that to form a pelic you put the bacon in front of a fan. IS there another way It just doesn't sound normal to leave meat out like that plus with animals just don;t know.

                                          thank you

                                                 mike


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 24, 2012)

Set it in the fridge overnight uncovered.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2012)

Mike, morning....  Forming a pellicle, on certain meats, has been the norm for probably centuries....  When doing fish, I have it in the smoker on racks and set a fan in front of it for hours before adding smoke or heat....  It is important to seal up the meat, with it's dissolved proteins, to have a moist product.....  Provides a completely different product....   Once the meat has been brined, surface bacteria can't survive in the salt....  there should be enough salt in the interior product to kill or at least slow the bacteria multiplying process.....  Also the salt brine/dry rub has removed enough moisture and added enough salt / cure #1 (depending on your method, cure #1 highly recommended) the product is safe for a short drying cycle.....

Now you now know the secret to the second step in quality smoked foods....  the first being the safe brining/curing process.....

Don't dry the product where animals can get to it....  Keep it cool....  have a good fan....  go for it..... you will be amazed at the difference in the final product...  

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2012)

If you made Nitrite (cure #1) cured Bacon you can put it anywhere you wish to form a pellicle it is bacterial resistant even at room temp. I have a dog as well so I pat the Bacon Dry and hang the Bacon in the Bathroom on the Shower Curtain Rod with a fan in the room...1 Hour or so and you are good to go...JJ


----------

